# Fishin' again...more Bluegills........



## Fossilman

Did some early morning fishing,caught my limit of Bluegills........









A couple huge Bluegill's...........


----------



## Invector

Nice fish...good for you :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400

There is a limit on Bluegill? In Kentucky you can keep as many as you can catch. Its not uncommon to see people coming off the lakes around here with 3 or 4 five gallon buckets full.

Bluegill are good!
:beer:


----------



## Fossilman

20 in ND..........................


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, there was a time when ND and MN were the same way...then all of a sudden, the fishing for these panfish started to suck. When the bucket brigade took out 5-gallon after 5-gallon of these fish, it isn't tough to see why!


----------



## Burly1

When I go through the Turtle Mts. All those little lakes call to me........ One day I'm going up there with an ultralight and a canoe, I swear. Nice catch Fossilman, but don't forget to put a few of those spawners back! Good fishing, Burl


----------

